# Ishkur's Guide to Electronic Music 3.0 TEASER!!!



## Lemanic (Mar 4, 2015)

Y'all may remember this old internet phenomenon, right?

http://techno.org/electronic-music-guide/

Stuff like that takes time. He's almost done with the third version. Here's a teaser pic.







Source: https://twitter.com/Ishkur23/status/572393308162408448


----------

